# want to use multiple 40.0 remotes with Hopper



## Chuckk (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a single Hopper networked to 6 TV's via HDMI splitter. Dish says only 2 remotes max are supported. I want to have a remote for each TV. The goal is to view the same show in all the rooms at the same time. I just switched from directTV which worked with this setup. Is there a way to clone, or reprogram the remotes to have one ID? i can control the receiver from any room using my iPhone with the DishAnywhere app, but really would rather have remotes. Any suggestions?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You can link up to 8 remotes to a single Hopper or Joey.


----------



## Chuckk (Feb 14, 2017)

n0qcu said:


> You can link up to 8 remotes to a single Hopper or Joey.


I'm not sure what you are saying. I only have 1 Hopper that is serving the 6 tv's. I have a Joey, but it is not networked to these TV's. I want to be able to control the hopper from whichever room I am in without having to carry a remote around.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Chuckk said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. I only have 1 Hopper that is serving the 6 tv's. I have a Joey, but it is not networked to these TV's. I want to be able to control the hopper from whichever room I am in without having to carry a remote around.


Pair each remote to the Hopper by pressing the Sat button while on the sysinfo screen. Press the menu button twice if you have a H2 or press menu 3 times with a H3.


----------



## Chuckk (Feb 14, 2017)

thomasjk said:


> Pair each remote to the Hopper by pressing the Sat button while on the sysinfo screen. Press the menu button twice if you have a H2 or press menu 3 times with a H3.


Thanks for your response.
I had previously done that. It will only allow 2 remotes to be paired at one time. In the past, there were ways to add additional remotes.
I just switched from DirecTV with an older DVR that allowed multiple UHF remotes. Their newer DVR's and Genie's only used IR remotes so they would not work with my setup. The fact that Hoppers and Joeys used UHF's was why I switched. I'm pretty disappointed that I am not able to add more. I had hoped someone on this site had knowledge of a solution, such as a way to give multiple remotes the same ID.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Like I said in my previous post you can link 8 remotes.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

I currently have a HWS with 3 remotes linked. It can be done. Did your try resetting the Hopper?


----------



## Chuckk (Feb 14, 2017)

thomasjk said:


> I currently have a HWS with 3 remotes linked. It can be done. Did your try resetting the Hopper?


Today I got some additional remotes that I had ordered when I setup my dish account. I was able to successfully pair them for a total of 5. The one that I wasn't able to pair was apparently paired with the joey by the installer. I assume that it couldn't be setup with the hopper until it is unpaired from the joey. 
The sad thing about it is that dish tech support should have been able to help me with this. I believe that there are things they don't want subscribers to know so that they might spend more money on additional equipment and monthly fees. It's either that or they just can't get good help. 
Regardless, thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

They don't care about your scheme to feed multiple TVs from the Hopper3 without paying outlet fees for Joeys. Why should they help you? You're going to have to figure it out yourself.


----------



## Chuckk (Feb 14, 2017)

patmurphey said:


> They don't care about your scheme to feed multiple TVs from the Hopper3 without paying outlet fees for Joeys. Why should they help you? You're going to have to figure it out yourself.


When I suscribed, I told the Dish Rep. exactly what I was doing, and why. He said there was no problem.
I don't think you'd call it a "scheme".
I am paying for 1 Hopper and 2 Joeys, so this isn't a money issue.
All I want to do is be able watch the same show in all of the rooms in my house as I go from room to room throughout the day. But you are right, why should they help me? They don't seem to have a problem providing me with the ability to skip commercials. I am paying for the programming. I am not re-selling it or using it anywhere other than my own home. Their equipment won't, to my knowledge do what I want it to do, so I have worked out a solution. I did figure it out, thanks to the responses I got on this site. But you'd think that when you call tech support, that person would know better than to tell you that a hopper 3 will only pair up with 1 remote.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Chuckk said:


> When I suscribed, I told the Dish Rep. exactly what I was doing, and why. He said there was no problem.
> I don't think you'd call it a "scheme".
> I am paying for 1 Hopper and 2 Joeys, so this isn't a money issue.
> All I want to do is be able watch the same show in all of the rooms in my house as I go from room to room throughout the day. But you are right, why should they help me? They don't seem to have a problem providing me with the ability to skip commercials. I am paying for the programming. I am not re-selling it or using it anywhere other than my own home. Their equipment won't, to my knowledge do what I want it to do, so I have worked out a solution. I did figure it out, thanks to the responses I got on this site. But you'd think that when you call tech support, that person would know better than to tell you that a hopper 3 will only pair up with 1 remote.


That is why DIRT exists. You would probably be astonished at some of the misinformation given out.


----------



## jwhite (Apr 8, 2002)

Chuckk said:


> I have a single Hopper networked to 6 TV's via HDMI splitter. Dish says only 2 remotes max are supported. I want to have a remote for each TV. The goal is to view the same show in all the rooms at the same time. I just switched from directTV which worked with this setup. Is there a way to clone, or reprogram the remotes to have one ID? i can control the receiver from any room using my iPhone with the DishAnywhere app, but really would rather have remotes. Any suggestions?


I have done 4 dish 40.0 remotes on the HWS and since upgrading to H3 now have 2 Dish 52 and 2 Dish 40.0 on an H3. Just pair them via the front panel button and the SAT button on the remote.


----------

